# Mystery face



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anyone recognize themselves in this picture. It's been in my collection of shipmate pics since my Merchant Navy days. I can't remember the name or the ship this person was on with me. So I guess this is a million to one chance of finding the owner of the face. If it's you I'd love to hear from you.
Cheers...... JIM ( Marsat2) The pic is in the gallery. 

Just another senior moment!!!!!!!!!


----------

